
What if you lost your computer just now? - Ambrevar
https://ambrevar.xyz/reproducible-computing-environments/index.html
======
jmercouris
encryption, back up and storage definitely needs to be made easier for the
average computer user, and that doesn't just mean a single folder that syncs
to some google or apple cloud!

